

Ask HN: Anyone used G-WAN web server? - excerionsforte

http://gwan.ch - Are these speeds/resource usage even plausible?
======
sdfjkl
That entire website seems to be made up of absolutely hilarious claims. Some
highlights: _Existing software will be obsolete within 5-10 years!_

 _An engineer, used to resolving problems qualified as “impossible” by all
others, has developed a technology which outdoes everything else by several
orders of magnitude, and has implemented it in the “most strategic software
product of all”, the Application Server_

 _RFC 2617 makes it obvious that its design (Verisign and Microsoft, 1999) was
purposely flawed to sell (Verisign) SSL certificates that delegate the whole
security chain to... Verisign (Certificate Authority) and Microsoft (the CA
repository, in charge of CA queries and CA validation)._

 _Why make your own KV store when so many others already exist? – For the same
reason that G-WAN was needed: they just do it wrong._

The FAQ also informs us that we need to run it on Ubuntu LTS, because all
other releases are "beta".

It is an amusing read though. Love the "G-WAN RULEZ" badge too ;-)

------
devicenull
Let's say the benchmarks are accurate, and it really can serve twice as many
100 byte files as nginx. Is your entire application based around serving as
many 100 byte files as possible? No? Then the benchmarks as meaningless to
you.

------
zmmz
I found an interview with the creator:

[http://www.salem-news.com/articles/august082011/g-wan-
intern...](http://www.salem-news.com/articles/august082011/g-wan-internet-
ew.php)

and here are the discussion forums g-wan, it seems that at least some people
are using it:

<http://forum.gwan.com/>

